# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Κλιματιστικό που δουλεύει σαν ανεμιστήρας.

## radiodj105

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.
Εδώ και περίπου 2 χρόνια, το κλιματιστικό Toyotomi που έχω στο εξοχικό μου, λειτουργεί σαν ανεμιστήρας.
Η εξωτερική μονάδα (συμπιεστής) δεν δουλεύει ποτέ.
Μου είπε ένας γνωστός, πως ίσως έχει κολλήσει η βαλβίδα. 
Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω. 
Το κακό είναι πως ο τοπικός μάστορας (ψυκτικός), όποτε τον καλούν προτείνει την αλλαγή του κλιματιστικού (για να κερδίσει από την πώληση και την εγκατάσταση).

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει 2-3 πράγματα ώστε να ελέγξω μόνος μου τι συμβαίνει;
Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός (έχω και γνώσεις ηλεκτρολόγου) οπότε, μπορείτε ελεύθερα να μου προτείνετε γνώμες.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τσεκαρε τον πυκνωτή εκκίνησης στην εξωτερική μονάδα , μάλλον έπεσε η χωρητικότητά του και κάνει εκκίνηση ο συμπιεστής

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

radiodj105 (10-09-19)

----------


## radiodj105

Παναγιώτη αρχικά σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. 
Το κλιματιστικό είναι στην επαρχία, όμως έχω φωτογραφία από την εξωτερική μονάδα με το μοντέλο και τα χαρακτηριστικά. 
Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να καταφέρω να βρω τα στοιχεία από τον πυκνωτή εύκολα, αν δεν λύσω την εξωτερική μονάδα.
Το ταμπελάκι είναι το εξής...

Yokohama_1.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα, δεν μπορεί να γίνει έλεγχος και επισκευή μόνο με τα χαρακτηριστικά από το ταμπελακι , πρέπει να ανοιχθεί η εξωτερική μονάδα ,εύκολο είναι , μερικές λαμαρινοβιδες , δίπλα στον συμπιεστη υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής κυλινδρικός . Αυτόν πρέπει να μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο.

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## radiodj105

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Σχετικά με το κλιματιστικό (που αποδίδει σαν ανεμιστήρας)... άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή εκκίνησης (30μf) και το πρόβλημα παραμένει. 
Τελικά... αφού μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο τον παλιό, είδα πως δουλεύει μια χαρά και η χωρητικότητά του έχει παραμείνει 30μf.

Πρόσεξα λοιπόν πως...
1. Ο ανεμιστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας γυρίζει κανονικά.
2. Η κατανάλωση του κλιματιστικού είναι περίπου 2 αμπέρ (τόσο μετράω πως τραβάει), όμως δεν ακούω να ενεργοποιείται ο συμπιεστής (κομπρεσέρ). Στο παρελθόν... και αν θυμάμαι καλά, πριν αποκτήσει τη βλάβη... μετά από 1-2 λεπτά λειτουργίας, ξεκινούσε το κομπρεσέρ και έκανε θόρυβο.
3. Τα καλώδια ρεύματος που έρχονται από το κλιματιστικό και καταλήγουν στην εξωτερική μονάδα, λειτουργούν μια χαρά. Τα μέτρησα και φέρνουν κανονικά ρεύμα (άρα δεν φταίει η πλακέτα).

Φοβάμαι πως κάτι παίζει με τον συμπιεστή τελικά. Έχει κανείς σας να προτείνει κάτι;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις τα πιν του συμπιεστή να δεις αν σου δείχνουν συνέχεια , δύο τυλίγματα σε σειρά είναι . Ο ένας συνδυασμός που θα κάνεις στις μετρήσεις σου με πολύμετρο στην θέση για ωμ ,θα είναι το άθροισμά τους . Πάντως δύο αμπέρ που μετρησες είναι μεγάλη ένταση ρεύματος δηλαδή χοντρά χοντρά γύρω 450watt ισχύς ( πάρα πολύ για τον ανεμιστήρα νομίζω ) μήπως έχει κολλήσει το ρελέ στο τύλιγμα run και δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από την αδράνεια το μοτέρ ; Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις μπρος από εξωτερική πηγή . Φάση στο c common και ουδέτερο στο s start  και μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα με ένα μονωμένο κατσαβίδι ακούμπησε , βραχυκλωσε το s με r run . Προσοχή στα ρεύματα

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

radiodj105 (26-09-19)

----------


## radiodj105

Παναγιώτη, είναι σε λίγο μεγαλύτερο "level" από τις γνώσεις μου αυτό που μου προτείνεις.
Ευτυχώς ο κολλητός μου είναι ηλεκτρολόγος και θα τον χώσω να με βοηθήσει αύριο, αφού διαβάσει τα όσα γράφεις.

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σου.
Να σε έχει ο Θεός καλά.

----------

